

WordPress developers: How to write less code and get more done - andy_adams
http://andyadams.org/write-less-code-get-more-done/

======
seandavidfisher
In my work I have often noticed the difference between programmers who are
simply programmers and those who are problem solvers, like you mention. The
difference is extraordinary. Thanks for sharing.

